# Erfahrungen mit Koi Nachwuchs



## daytrader (26. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich mit Koi wenig aus, habe erst letztes Jahr 2 Stück eingesetzt. Da Koi eigentlich immer recht teuer sind, bin ich davon ausgegangen, daß die Zucht sehr schwierig ist. Umso erstaunter war ich, daß ich bereits dieses Jahr Nachwuchs hatte.

Also habe ich mal ein wenig gegoogelt. Natürlicher Nachwuchs aus dem Koi Teich soll wenig Farbenprächtig sein und eher aussehen wie normale Karpfen!? Meine größten sind nun ca. 5 cm und haben schon recht eindeutige Koi Zeichnungen.....ganz klein sind sie ja nur einfach blass, dann kommen die ersten roten Flecken und schwarze Punkte und bei dem größten erkennt man nun schon recht gut die oft vertretene typische Rot Weiß Zeichnung. Zwar noch nicht sonderlich Farbintensiv, aber es wird quasi von Woche zu Woche besser. Im Moment sind weiß, rot und schwarz enthalten. Von normalen Karpfen jedenfalls weit entfernt!?

Wie oft laichen Koi pro Jahr? Ich habe 3 verschiedene Größen (unterschiedliche "Würfe"?) von je 4-10 Tieren.

Wo überlebt der Laich? Karpfen sollen Krautlaicher sein.....Pflanzen haben bei mir aber keine Chance...werden immer weggefressen. Lediglich am Rand habe ich Planzen...aber noch nichts großartig dichtes, da der Teich erst seit letztem Jahr existiert. Ansonsten besteht der Teich bei mir aus Wassersteinen und Kies am Rand.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Koi Nachwuchs*

Könnte es möglich sein das in deiner Nachbarschaft einige Teiche sind dann ist es möglich das die Vögel dir den Leich mit in den Teich schleppen . ist schon etwas merkwürdig das ganze . Aber viel glück und freude damit sie sind nun da


----------



## daytrader (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Koi Nachwuchs*

In der Nachbarschaft gibt es nur einen Schwimmteich ohne Koi. Dachte selber anfangs erst, daß die kleinen Goldfische sind. Aber ich habe selber nur rote und gelbe Goldis drin. Der komplette Nachwuchs ist aber "bunt". Bei den größeren erkennt man jetzt halt die typische Koi Zeichnung.


----------



## santos (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Koi Nachwuchs*

Also wenn die so aussehen,dann sind es keine koi. Schau mal nach https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33620/?q=kleine+koi


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Koi Nachwuchs*

Kannst Du denn schon die typischen Barteln an den Mäulern erkennen?
Sonst sind es vll. doch Junge Deiner Goldis....


----------



## daytrader (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Koi Nachwuchs*

Sind die Barteln schon bei den Jungfischen erkennbar? Wenn ja müßte ich mal versuchen einen rauszufangen...ich sehe die kleinen ja immer nur aus der Entfernung. 

Sind solche "Farbmixe" wie auf den Bildern in dem Link möglich, wenn man nur rein gelbe und rein rote Goldfische im Teich hat? Kenn mich da nicht so aus....Was mich aber noch wundern würde, ist die Tatsache, daß ich wie gesagt nur 1-farbige Goldfische drin habe und kein einziger des Nachwuchses einfarbig ist, sondern alle "bunt"


----------



## Thomas#43 (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Koi Nachwuchs*

Hallo,

meine Koi haben 2010 und dieses jahr ca. Ende Mai ihr Laich in den fadenalgen am Rand des teiches abgelegt.
Ich habe dann eine Hand voll Algen im keller in ein Aquarium mit Teichwasser gegeben, Außenfilter und Heizung dran und nach ca. 14 Tagen schwammen die ersten Junge rum. Ich habe insgesamt 13 Stck über den Winter groß bekommen, davon habe ich 3 behalten und den Rest verschenkt. der größte war nach einem Jahr ca. 10cm lang. Die barteln siehst du schon nach wenigen Wochen, auch die farbzeichnung ist dann schemenhaft zu erkennen. Ich hab ins Aquarium (80l) eine Unterwasserpflanze im Planzkorb gegeben, und das Ansaugrohr des Filters mit Schaumstoff abgedichtet weil die Kleinen gern Achterbahn spielen und ich schon einige aus dem Filter geholt habe. Gefüttert hab ich mit zerstoßenem Koifutter. Ist schon sehr zeitaufwendig bis die groß sind.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## santos (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Koi Nachwuchs*

Also ich habe koi sowie goldfische im Teich. Die goldfische sind auch alle einfarbig sind entweder weiss oder rot. Rausgekommen sind auch bunte,sind weiss-rot-schwarz genau wie deine,dachte auch zuerst cool junge koi aber nach rausfischen und nachschauen war klar, es sind definitiv keine koi 
Schau einfach mal nach.


----------



## fosi (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Koi Nachwuchs*

sorry evt hilft das ja etwas weiter bei kleinen kois ist die farbe weis kleine goldfische sind dunkel ausser es handelt sich um __ shubunkin die sind auch weis wenn sie klein sind 
hab die letzten drei jahre junge gehabt heuer sind es sehr viele tja muss mal paar fotos machen sie sind jetzt unterschiedlich gross zwischen 3 und 10 cm obwohl alle gleich alt sind paar tage hin oder her


----------

